# Irritation on toe



## drew3308 (Dec 2, 2012)

Chevy has been licking at her back left paw the last couple days and I finally decided to take a closer look. I put some ointment on it, you can see it from the pic. But it looks like a little cyst of some sort. She has licked it pretty raw, anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Ruby had something very similar back in autumn, it was possibly a grass seed that got embedded in there, she made a right mess chiggling it so it was a trip to the vets (I'm not normally one to go running off to the vets everytime). We never found out the cause but vet gave her a steroid injection, a course of anti-biotics and some hibiscrub to clean the paw. The result was almost instant and she was back out on the shoot with me 3 days later.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its not a big deal if they clean the foot, but constantly licking it can turn a small bump into something bigger. First try and cut down on the dog licking it, and soak it a couple of times a day in warm water with Epson salt. Be sure you dry the foot after the soak. Gently push back the hair at the nail, and check to make sure there is not a darker line (almost back) in the nail right at the base.
This is because dogs can get yeast infections of the toenail bed, from keeping them moist from licking.

You can use the soaks along with any treatment the vet prescribes.


----------

